
Daredevil “Mad” Mike Hughes was killed in a steam powered rocket launch - vanattab
https://www.newsweek.com/daredevil-mike-hughes-rocket-crash-1488622
======
reustle
Dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22395528](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22395528)

------
bsenftner
ghoul media

